

Google muscles in on Canadian startup Tineye - chaosmachine
http://business.financialpost.com/2011/06/14/google-muscles-in-on-startup/

======
guyzero
A completely misleading headline. The body of the story is basically that the
enterprise-oriented business that drives Idee's revenue is unaffected by
Google's new feature launch. Nice try at manufacturing drama, Financial Post.

